
The NYT's fancy new 'Privacy Project' page is stuffed with tracking scripts - Balgair
https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1116354502032932865
======
Nicksil
The folks involved in the project very likely had nothing to do with the
business side of the New York Times website; as well as likely to have the
ability to turn off site-wide embedded snippets of code.

~~~
brokentone
Well this is the whole point of privacy, right? Individuals or teams may have
a perspective, but the business ultimately wins.

------
rchaud
Looking at the screenshot, it's not clear which elements on the console are
trackers. Why not just paste a screenshot of Ghostery, which shows the exact
names of the tracking cookies in an easy to read panel?

Given the context, I hope NYT recognizes the irony and at least tries to
practice a less intrusive analytics strategy.

------
chadlavi
So is every page on every major paper's site

